
Professor who rang vix alarm says tether used to boost Bitcoin - dzdt
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-13/professor-who-rang-vix-alarm-says-tether-used-to-boost-bitcoin
======
droidist2
I feel like this comes up every time bitcoin drops a lot.

